# Best way to create media server



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

HI Guys!
Just got settled down with new TV/new internet/new router! Now I am wondering how I can easily watch video files on my TV without having to hook up my laptop every time. I will post my setup:

Vizio 50" Smart TV (DLNA support) -Wired to router
ASUS Wireless N Dual Band N66U
HP laptop (Wireless)
1.5TB USB 3.0 External Hard drive
Verizon FIOS 75/35

What I want is to have some way to have a central location to save video files and then be able to play those files on my TV. The reason why I don't want to hook up my laptop is because 1) its annoying 2) I work afternoon to early am. And I want my parents to be able to access the files as well.

What would be my best option?
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the TV User Manual for specifics. But as the TV has DLNA, you may be able to simply share the files from any PC and use the TV to browse the network and stream the files.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya I have hooked up dlna before with my old router, but I can't seem to find out what video files is supports!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Should be noted in the User Manual or website. Or you can experiment and see what works.


----------

